# My horse pictures OTTB



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I should show these to Denny... so he can know what to look up to


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I should show these to Denny... so he can know what to look up to


Whos Denny?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Denny's JDI's horse. 
Your horse is absolutely gorgeous... I just love it's face!!!
x


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trissacar said:


> Whos Denny?


Denny is my OTTB


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

She's beautiful! Very nice mare.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, she is sooo gorgeous! And what nice conformation too!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

-want- >.>


Thats all I have to say xD


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Eye. Want. Two. 



Gorgeous!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Your horse is awesome!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Jane Honda said:


> Eye. Want. Two.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


Ditto..That is one gorgeous horse!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Wow, she is sooo gorgeous! And what nice conformation too!


I know she has like the best comformation.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

cute cute! The picture with the head shot with the red ribbon it looks like she is saying, "enough with the pictures lady...lets go get some oats"


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow. I absolutely love black thoroughbreds since I saw Sunday Silence race as a kid. (I grew up a few minutes from Churchill Downs). In love!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

hotreddun said:


> cute cute! The picture with the head shot with the red ribbon it looks like she is saying, "enough with the pictures lady...lets go get some oats"


She was POed!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

She's beautiful!!!


----------

